# skyway report



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

got a report from a friend that gags were bitin at skyway pier fairly well on the south side lately. Anyone on here fish their regular? the bigger ones were takin grunts i here. I got a pict I will post.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

This time of year is great for grouper in the bay there. Usually pinfish and grunts are the bait of choice. Waiting for you to pull one out from under that bridge.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

The Skyway is my second home........
The grouper bite is very good right now... Lots and lots of shorts.. but there are fish coming in weekly in the 24 to 30 inch range... if you know what your doing.. The False Albecore have been crazy as of late and there are still Plenty of Kings around...
The night bite is hot for Silver trout and occasional speck.
And ive heard the sheepshead are getting thicker..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I checked out the web site for that place and it looks great. Thinking about makin a trip down their in the next couple of weeks for the weekend. I was told when you pay the fee to get on the pier/old bridge to fish it covers your fishing license also. Is that true???? also how common are big jews their??


E man you cant get bait past the bluefin tuna under the bridge right now to get them bottom dwelling gags.:eek But a decent size bonita on a trout rig will get some of those bluefins for slot pup bait if you no what i mean. Also two weeks ago friend of mine sam that ran the bait shop last year on the pier caught 30+ barnacle busters their!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! trout pups and and the heard of sheep being the only truth there. Just in case you were wondering


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The pier admission covers your fishing license and there are plenty of big jewfish down there. I believe they stay year round. Go down to the end of the north pier and drop a whole bonita head, spanish mackeral, jack crevalle at the base of the pilings and hold on. I saw a couple brought to the surface last time I was down there, the biggest one was about 250.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

North pier middle span behind the bait shop.. Thats a great spot.. theres a resident big boy down there..


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

www.skywaypiers.com check out the pics..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Just looked at that page and remembered how much I miss fishing down there. Don't get me wrong, fishing is good here, but I miss living in Orlando where it was 1 hour to the east coast and 2 to the skyway.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I hear ya Emanual.. The skyway is a great place... 
Im dieing to check out this Sebastian inlet.. Soon as these hollidays are gone and work gets going again im gonna check it out.
But the Skyway is hard to beat!... ANd you dont have to walk but 30 feet from your vehicle .. thats the best part...


----------

